# Guide change out



## Plumbwader

I have a 6'6" falcon BuCoo that I would love to have someone put recoil guides on. PM me if one of you up in coming rod builders might be interested in such a task.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Not sure where you are located but might give Jaron Kubala with Kubala Kustom Rods a call at 832-483-0796. He does great work for a great price that will not cost you a arm or a leg.


----------



## CoastalBent

Post this up in the rod building forum.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

CoastalBent said:


> Post this up in the rod building forum.


X2


----------

